
Ask HN: How do you deal with recurring payments? - hartator
Echoing https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12160368 from 2016, what do you use for SaaS payments nowadays?<p>At SerpApi.com, we are currently using Stripe subscriptions. But I feel it&#x27;s suboptimal.  We have a lot of code duplication to support sync of subs between Stripe and our app, upgrading&#x2F;downgrading is no easy tasks, and no PayPal support.<p>Thinking of rolling our own. Just capturing a token from Stripe and PayPal and a cron to charge customers. Wary about loosing auto-update credit cards and anti-churn email feature from Stripe though.
======
tarstarr
Hey there! I work on Stripe subscriptions -- would love to hear what's been
difficult for you today. We're actually rolling out a bunch of changes to make
upgrade and downgrades easier and the entire experience more simple. Feel free
to email me: tara@stripe.com

